

JUP - Javascript Markup - tswicegood
http://github.com/h4xit/JUP

======
shaunxcode
Just typing out loud here: I usually just define a function called Tag which
returns a jquery handle to said tag i.e.

    
    
      function tag(name) {
        return $('<' + name +'></' + name + '>');
      }
    
      tag('div').append(
        tag('ul').append(
          tag('li').html('a'), 
          tag('li').html('b')))
    

which would become:

    
    
      ['div', 
         ['ul',  
            ['li', 'a'], 
            ['li', 'b']]]
    

That seems substantially nicer to look at - but lacks the ability to easily
add event handlers etc. that I get w/ the jquery approach. There is no reason
it could not be inter-operable though:

    
    
      ['div', tag('span').html('click me').click(function(){alert('clicked')})];

------
sjs
Awesome. If functions are allowed as data, evaluated as they're encountered,
this has great potential.

------
Sidnicious
jquery-haml is a very similar project whose syntax is based on Haml:
<http://github.com/creationix/jquery-haml>.

I'm working on a templating extension to it, which'll be at
<http://github.com/Sidnicious/jquery-haml-templater>.

------
TrevorBurnham
Looks ideal if you need a lot of DOM with dynamically generated structure.

------
Vekz
Could be powerful using node.js and a server side DOM implementation

